

Clever ideas that failed - ufmace
http://www.yacoset.com/Home/clever-ideas-that-failed

======
ufmace
I was impressed by the humility of this article. It's good to remind ourselves
that probably most of the cool, clever ideas we think up are over-
thought/over-designed for the problem at hand. Try to solve the problem at
hand in the simplest, most direct way, and leave the clever tricks to where
actual performance data demonstrates that it's required.

